# Advice on wheels / Tires for '06



## nardulli (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi everyone - 
I need more grip - simply can't get the power down without wheel spin. Current stock wheels / tire size - using Conti Extreme Contact all season. What's the widest wheel / tire I can use without modifying the fenders or suspension?


----------

